

 US government given December deadline to unseal more NSA documents - kunai
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/us-government-given-december-deadline-to-unseal-more-nsa-documents/

======
benologist
Summary of the EFF's results, who are far more deserving of the traffic and
attention.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/09/after-nsa-court-
hearin...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/09/after-nsa-court-hearing-
government-must-unseal-documents-december-20)

